# Ceramic bandsaw guides vs cool blocks



## adaboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello fellow sawyers, who has opinions or advice concerning the use of ceramic bandsaw guides in place of cool blocks or roller bearings?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Adrian. 
I have replaced the blocks in the two band saw's I have with the Carter set up. I like it better than using the block's. If you post this in maybe the "Tools & Woodworking" section of the forum you might get more responses. I don't think every reads the Introductions forum.

Band Saw Guides by Carter Products


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Adrian, I use these , Delta 14 Guide by Laguna Tools - 800.234.1976 , on my Delta. I was given a set to test market and have found them to be quite remarkable in use from the smallest blade I have all the way up to a 3/4 inch Resaw King blade as well. These however as I'm sure you can see are expensive, but before I had these I had tried both Cool Blocks as well as a ceramic guide set from Hartville Tools,Band Saw Accessories - DELTA 14 CERAMIC GUIDE BLOCKS , http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/811/band-saw-accessories , both worked well, but now I'm spoiled with these. The ceramics will outlast any other block out there and will allow for your blades to run much cooler giving you a better cut IMHO.

BEWARE THE DEVIL POST


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd your post James, if I don't have the Carter Stabilizer in place I have bearings in place,they will out last any rub block and run cooler..

Carter Bandsaw Stabilizer
http://ptreeusa.com/carter_bandsaw_stabilizer.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7gmzra_5_c

==



jlord said:


> Hi Adrian.
> I have replaced the blocks in the two band saw's I have with the Carter set up. I like it better than using the block's. If you post this in maybe the "Tools & Woodworking" section of the forum you might get more responses. I don't think every reads the Introductions forum.
> 
> Band Saw Guides by Carter Products


----------



## adaboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I am setting up a special savings account for my Carter guide conversion.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never used the ceramic blocks in my Shopsmith BS. Everyone on the Shopsmith forum raves about them and says that with dual upper and lower bearings, nothing else is needed. I was toying with maybe getting the Carter set, but others have said the ceramic blocks perform just as well. $11.00 vs over $200 for both Carter sets. It's really a no brainer for this old cheapskate.
However, I'm still limping along with oil soaked oak blocks. I did put in the dual bearings, though.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use hardwood blocks. Free. I get best stability of the blade when I bury the teeth in the wood.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting, I have some things to try.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a GI with cool block now I have a Laguna with ceramic: I love my Laguna!!!


----------



## adaboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, to all on the views for the alternatives. $ will solve the need for now. I will stick to cool blocks until I am in the cash for that special precision work with expensive resaw stock.


----------

